# Cuckes,cream cheese, pepper jam TNT



## kadesma (Jul 17, 2011)

you will love this if you enjoy cucumber and a little heat. I enjoy it with my ever there warm bread and a small green salad dressed with a sweet dressing,iced tea,or a glass of white wine or even a lemon drop.
Take 6 oz. of cream cheese and mix with 4 tab. of half and half mix with a wooden spoon not a f/p now add 1-minced serrano chile 1 mashed garlic clove 1-tab.chopped flat leaf parsley 2 tea. minced cilantro,1-tea minced basil and thyme, mix all together and mix well. Put in bowl  then cut and dry 2 med cucumbers cut into1/4 inch pieces top with slice with a dollop of cream cheese and top the cream cheese with either the red or green pepper jam. arrange on a pretty tray and serve immediately.
enjoy
kades


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 17, 2011)

Ooo, that sounds good. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 17, 2011)

Yum! That does sound good!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 18, 2011)

Glad you like guys. thank you both.
kades


----------

